# Changing from Manual Thermostat to Digital



## hamood_d1010 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello

I had an old Sigma Manual Thermostat which is too old, I bought "Honeywell Thermostat T6861 Vertical - 220V Non Programmable" to change it.
I checked the connection diagram from old one, which 5 Cables "Red for L" - "Green for N" - " Blue for Low Fan" - "Yellow for Medium Fan" - "Black for High Fan"
I checked the new Honeywell Thermostat diagram, then I disconnect electricity, after that I connect cables as in the diagram and turned on electricity and it worked. 
On/Off = WORKING
Fan mode Low, Medium and High = WORKING
Temperature changing = WORKING
Mode change = WORKING

The only issue after I setup and installed everything the A/C is not cold at all as its only on fan, I tried to keep it on for hours its the same, I made sure temperature set to 18c or less, Mode Cool and Fan High, still its not cooling.
I installed the old thermostat again and its cooling!!!!
What I'm missing here? I need help to setup this properly


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*I have been through this changeover several times and found that not all older thermostats are fully Honeywell compatible.

You can use this guide on their site and also send them a photo of your old one and they will tell you if there is a compatibility issue.

https://yourhome.honeywell.com/en/general-pages/wi-fi-programmable-thermostat-home-compatibility


*


----------



## hamood_d1010 (Mar 27, 2018)

Wizmo said:


> *I have been through this changeover several times and found that not all older thermostats are fully Honeywell compatible.
> 
> You can use this guide on their site and also send them a photo of your old one and they will tell you if there is a compatibility issue.
> 
> ...


Still no luck
For anyone tries to help me
Wires I have like this (5 wires only)
RED=L
GREEN=N
BLUE=Low Fan
YELLOW=Medium Fan
BLACK=High FAN

I connected them as in the installation guide but cooling not working
When I connected extra wire from Gh with Sc cooling comes with "AUTO WORKS WITH COOLING ONLY" 


Please I need help so it works as normal


----------

